# *Kneesworth Meet - TONIGHT FOLKS**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*Back by popular demand!*

It's Kneesworth time again folks - as usual it's been too long since the last one so thought I'd pull my finger out and get one organised 

Who fancies coming along?

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity!. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now but there's usually some pretty nice metal in the car park - in the past we've had ...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo, Dodge Viper to name a few, although I can't guarantee any of these!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either!

**LATE NEWS** - Dave from the TT Shop has confirmed that he is bringing their new Viper Green TTRS along to this meet 

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
Jampott & Lisa
scoTTy
slineTT & Donna
clived
bluezone
NormStrm
was
SBJ
OuTTlaw
V6 SRS
TTshop Dave
lamps & Ms lamps
Love_iTT 
VSPURS
westfield2

Looking like a nice big meet again - looking forward to it already


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me, me, me!!! Oh, and 'im too.

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me, me, me!!! Oh, and 'im too.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Elias, Tim and Paul for the FB acceptance 

Elias - is Donna coming with you?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hmmmm. maybe I was wrong about the "popular demand" [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:

Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## bluezone (Feb 3, 2010)

looking forward to coming bluzone


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

Thanks for organising, add me to the list please 

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

bluezone said:


> looking forward to coming bluzone


Nice one bluezone - look forward to meeting you.

Welcome to the Forum 



NormStrm said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Thanks for organising, add me to the list please
> 
> Norman


Top man Norm [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

another for the list please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> another for the list please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there 8)


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Cheers for the heads up Paul, will be good to see you all again 8) 
Peter


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Replied as a maybe via FB. You can upgrade that to a definite now. 

Sean.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Simon, Peter, Sean - Great news - see you all there 

Sorry for the delay in getting back onto this thread - been away in the middle of nowhere with no internet access - surprisingly refreshing!!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, I've just seen this thread,must have been asleep! Anyway I'd like to come along,I live in Harlow so not to bad a journey for me and it will be nice to meet some of you guys!

See you there

lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Hi, I've just seen this thread,must have been asleep! Anyway I'd like to come along,I live in Harlow so not to bad a journey for me and it will be nice to meet some of you guys!
> 
> See you there
> 
> lamps


Nice one lamps - look forward to meeting you


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Any room for ex-TT owners, I love the Kneesworth meet


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Any room for ex-TT owners, I love the Kneesworth meet


No problem whatsoever Amit - will be great to see you again. Already a few ex-TT owners coming already  Still in the Merc?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Erm, could I come along please, I'll be probably be coming along in my little Nissan Figaro so I'll park on the other side of the car park and promise to be very humble and insignificant. :roll: 

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

H Graham, good to hear from you! We'd love to see you whatever you come in!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Graham 

Fantastic news! Be really good to see you again - and you should park your little Figaro with all of us too - I think it would fit right in


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anybody else from Cambs/Suffolk/Herts/Essex/Bucks fancy joining us...or from anywhere really?! 

This would be the perfect time of year for a really big Kneesworth evening meet


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I may well be up for this!

I lived in Letchworth for the first 27 years of my life so as I need to put a few miles on the car with my 2.0ltr conversion I may well take a little trip down.

Hope thats ok?

Steve


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VSPURS said:


> I may well be up for this!
> 
> I lived in Letchworth for the first 27 years of my life so as I need to put a few miles on the car with my 2.0ltr conversion I may well take a little trip down.
> 
> ...


Of course it's OK Steve - you'll be more than welcome 

You might have a couple of people asking for a ride in your beastie though - hope that's OK


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I may well be up for this!
> ...


Well I will still be running it in!

I'm not going to be pushing it so the rides will have to wait till another time but I'd like to get a closer look at some other TT's.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VSPURS said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Ah OK - probably wise! Will still be great to see you there anyway. Look forward to meeting you


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> ...but I'd like to get a closer look at some other TT's.


Come on, own up. The only reason why you want to come to this meet is to have a closer look at my at my incredibly cool Nissan Figaro and not other TT's. :roll: :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > ...but I'd like to get a closer look at some other TT's.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Must admit Graham, I'm looking forward to a closer look at your little Fig


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Any room for ex-TT owners, I love the Kneesworth meet
> ...


I am still in the Merc, although I may be bringing up a slightly different, currently rarer Merc if all goes well this weekend 

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > amiTT said:
> ...


You tease! [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in.....rude not to really as I'm only five miles away


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westfield2 said:


> I'm in.....rude not to really as I'm only five miles away


Smashing - another new face 

Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> You tease! [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


all went well today 










more pics to follow... Lovin the new E-Class Cab  hating the rain


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Very nice! Look forward to seeing it...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Niiiiice!

DRLs are rubbish though  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not long now.

Any more for any more ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me!!!!

Oh no wait...... I think we knew that :roll:

I'm trying to contact TT shop Dave to see if he's bringing the new green beastie - maybe that'll encourage a few more 

(although 20 isn't a bad number so far  )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OMG! I'm now starting to get really worried about turning up in my little Figaro. 

Graham


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

No need to worry Graham, you've had the cars!
Peter


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> No need to worry Graham, you've had the cars!
> Peter


Exactly Peter - I'm really looking forward to seeing the little Figgy!!!

Peter, is Sophie coming too?

BTW folks - I've had confirmation today that Dave is definitely bring the new TT Shop TTRS along to This meet so look out for the Viper Green beastie on Wednesday


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Graham - defo no need to worry now - Amit, unfortunately, can't make it now as his work means he has to be in Dover this week.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in!

I've even booked the afternoon off work!

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VSPURS said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I've even booked the afternoon off work!
> 
> :roll:


 Now that's the kind of commitment I like to see! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing everybody tonight.

Fingers crossed for the weather - hoping we don't have any of the rain that seems to be lingering around....


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Looking forward to seeing everybody tonight.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the weather - hoping we don't have any of the rain that seems to be lingering around....


Weather report was showing rain till early afternoon then clearing up later!

I hope so, cos I'm coming a long way for this one!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VSPURS said:


> Weather report was showing rain till early afternoon then clearing up later!
> 
> I hope so, cos I'm coming a long way for this one!
> 
> :wink:


Aren't you just!

I think a certain TTRS will make it worth while :wink: 8)


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've driven the mean green machine and can vouch for it - my wife is now for sale - the first £85k can take her away and i'll be nipping across to prise the keys from Dave...

in the meantime, if the rain holds off i may chuck a bucket of soapy water over the motor before tonight to get rid of the volcanic ash...or if the sun comes out i'll drag the toy out

c u all later


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westfield2 said:


> I've driven the mean green machine and can vouch for it - my wife is now for sale - the first £85k can take her away and i'll be nipping across to prise the keys from Dave...
> 
> in the meantime, if the rain holds off i may chuck a bucket of soapy water over the motor before tonight to get rid of the volcanic ash...or if the sun comes out i'll drag the toy out
> 
> c u all later


 :lol:

See you later!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> OMG! I'm now starting to get really worried about turning up in my little Figaro.
> 
> Graham


You've no need to worry (I know you're not really!!)

If we play Top Trumps then you'll win.

You : How many wheels?
Me : 2 :roll: 
You : 4! I win! 

:wink:

p.s. Or you could come on your bike


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I'm now starting to get really worried about turning up in my little Figaro.
> ...


Are you coming on yours Paul? If so, which one? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The 600F is all ready for 3 days on track at Portimao, Portugal at the end of the month so I don't want to use that as i'd square off the tyres or risk a puncture etc

I'll be on my Blackbird. Wanna race ?  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Race you in the Evo.....probably keep up until about 20mph!! :lol: :lol:

About 1.5 secs then!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd have to start in front otherwise I'd get flambéed!!! I'm not sure my screen is flame proof!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> The 600F is all ready for 3 days on track at Portimao, Portugal at the end of the month so I don't want to use that as i'd square off the tyres or risk a puncture etc
> 
> I'll be on my Blackbird. Wanna race ?  :wink:


Ok - I'll bring my Blackbird too if that's alright...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm here!

Where is everyone! Lol!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Excellent turnout and a great evening


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Only just made it home!

Good to meet everyone!

8)

Anyone got any pics to post yet?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Very good meet so many cars and TTiers plus a green monster......  Thank you Paul for organising.

Who was behind me on the way back? As you saw even for a LHD I can still overtake, slowly that is....... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VSPURS said:


> Only just made it home!
> 
> Good to meet everyone!
> 
> 8)


You too Steve - I beat you home by 15 minutes! Big respect for you and "the olive thief" :wink: for coming so far - hope you had a good journey home.

Huge thanks to everyone who came along last night - great turnout. Really good to meet all the new peeps and of course, great to see all the loyal Kneesworth Crew and especially Dave and Justin from the TT shop with their stunning new TTRS 8)



VSPURS said:


> Anyone got any pics to post yet?


Just a few :roll:

Most of the line-up (and trying to avoid the Citroen Xsara interloper :roll: )




































Some pics of VSPURS monster new conversion...(sorry forgot to take a pic of the spoiler)



























For some reason this thing got a lot of attention too :roll: 






















































Check out those gauges - Tried to get one of them lit-up but failed miserably!


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

slineTT said:


> Who was behind me on the way back? As you saw even for a LHD I can still overtake, slowly that is....... :roll:


That may have been me ......thought you were going to nail it onto the dual carriageway, and when i looked in the mirror you had gone....did'nt realise LHD's were that much slower than RHD ;-)

Good turnout and the venue ideal..nice to meet both old and new owners roll on the next meeting especially as its on my doorstep (if not everyone elses!!!)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately I had 2 near misses with a bird and a very cute small bunny on the way there and back, and I am not talking about the girlfriend. My nice front bumper doesn't need any more red on it. So I was taking it easy..... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great night Paul, as always. Good to see everyone again. 

Luckily, we managed to avoid the deer that was staring out at us as we drove through Holmer Green!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Great night Paul, as always. Good to see everyone again.
> 
> Luckily, we managed to avoid the deer that was staring out at us as we drove through Holmer Green!!


  Glad it didn't go through your win'doe' 

Elias - I think I saw the bunny too - just sat on the side of the road looking dazed [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Bloody hell last night............  The wildlife was out to get us. I should stick to London roads....... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

The bunny was cute though! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I saw so many rabbits next to the A505 heading to Duxford last night 

I was conciously saying to myself 'if they step out just keep it straight'. No way I wanted to try any avoidance moves. Bunnies under tyres can be slippery!

Gotta say that they were all very well behaved so compliments to the local council! :wink:


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Really good turnout. How often is the meet?
We will try and make a regular attendance, I will drag some of our boys up with some interesting metal next time.
Sorry we could not stay too long  , was worth popping over to meet some faces. Missed being able to meet everyone as I couldn't stay for the meal. My 3 month old baby boy and sleepless nights meant i needed to get back early :wink:

Nice quiet roads on the way back meant lot's of fun in the RS, was also nice to see Dave cringe whilst I hammered his new car through the twisties. :twisted: 
Haldex in race mode with traction off is interesting!! we got a chance to do some tests on the roundabouts in each option.

Any way, great to see everyone, we will stay longer next time!!

Thanks for organising

Justin


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Really nice to meet up with you last night, Elaine and I had a great time. looking forward to seeing you all again in the near future.

Cheers lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thettshop said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Really good turnout. How often is the meet?
> We will try and make a regular attendance, I will drag some of our boys up with some interesting metal next time.
> ...


Hi Justin,

Thanks again for coming over. I tend to organise this every 4 months or so, but with turnouts like last night (and the prospect of some nice metal to crawl over) I might be tempted to do a few more this year  Possibly planning one in July but no firm thoughts yet.

My only regret was not getting around to asking Dave for a spin last night :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I saw so many rabbits next to the A505 heading to Duxford last night


Why would the bunnies be going to Duxford? :wink: :lol:


----------



## GaryH (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Thanks to NaughTTy or organising meet last night saw some nice cars and meet some nice people, next time wont have tea beforehand looking forward to next one hope not to far away.

Gary


----------



## bluezone (Feb 3, 2010)

agreed gary nice people and nice cars hope to meet again at kneesworth thanks again to naughtty


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Great evening Paul and a great turn out, good to see all the old and new faces and a nice packed car park of TTs.
That Viper green TTRS is fantastic, credit to the TT Shop for bring it down.
Looking forward to the next meet already.
Peter
Ps. Nice pictures Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for the nice comments 

Peter - thanks for noticing the pics!!!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Many thanks to Paul for organising yet another brilliant "Kneesworth" TTOC meet 8)

Great to meet up again, as always never enough time to see everyone.

Here are a few pics I took :- http://www.flickr.com/photos/normstrm/4 ... 933206451/

Looking forward to the next meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent pics Norman. Think I spotted a nice new Facebook pic for Dave!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I saw so many rabbits next to the A505 heading to Duxford last night
> ...


One of them told me that they'd seen so many TT's they thought it was the day of EvenTT 10!

Silly bunnies! :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

